# PBC on Fox: Andre Berto vs Victor Ortiz; Showtime: Badou Jack vs Bute & DeGale vs Medina



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The showtime card will start right after this one. I advise you to leave after 10 ET if you don't want to be spoiled :thumbsup

Full lineup for FOX is
Andre Berto vs Victor Ortiz II
Edwin Rodriguez vs Thomas Williams Jr
Fernando Montiel vs Jorge Lara
Gerald Washington vs Eddie Chambers

Showtime lineup is 
Badou Jack vs Lucian Bute
James DeGale vs Porky Medina


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

is washington vs chambers gonna be aired? I heard that they werent gonna show it


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

fight of the night:

ortiz vs. berto or montiel vs. lara?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

does porky medina have a shot against degale? i remember he upset J'Leon with that nasty KO


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

De


nuclear said:


> does porky medina have a shot against degale? i remember he upset J'Leon with that nasty KO


No shot mate.

DeGale is an entirely different class.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

nuclear said:


> does porky medina have a shot against degale? i remember he upset J'Leon with that nasty KO


Havent seen enough on Medina to say but J'Leon Love has one of the worst chins ive ever seen


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

nuclear said:


> does porky medina have a shot against degale? i remember he upset J'Leon with that nasty KO


Punchers chance, but Degale has a good chin too


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Full lineup for FOX is
> Andre Berto vs Victor Ortiz II
> Edwin Rodriguez vs Thomas Williams Jr
> Fernando Montiel vs Jorge Lara
> ...


So showtime arent showing them live?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I am actually hyped for this. Can't wait for Ortiz-Berto II especially.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ive been thinking about Berto vs Ortiz II for the last week I even had a dream about it, winnable fight that can propel Berto but he could also lose badly aswell, cant wait


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a definitive pick for Berto vs Ortiz?

I keep going to root for Berto, but there's something in my head stopping me from going through with it.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Ortiz's interview...what the _fuck_


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

OMFG Ortiz's interview is so, so fucking cringe. He's so damn corny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

My God, Ortiz is so lame


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

LMFAO at that interview.
Christ.. this guy :rofl atsch :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Does anyone have a definitive pick for Berto vs Ortiz?
> 
> I keep going to root for Berto, but there's something in my head stopping me from going through with it.


Saying Ortiz, but no, it's not definitive. Berto has looked like garbage while, at the very least, Ortiz went through Perez who went 10 with Ramirez. It's a complete coin toss, and yeah, I did favor Berto outright at first.

I'm just going with this after I looked at the matchup a bit more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> So showtime arent showing them live?


Showtime's card ill start immediately afterward. FOX should be able to fit all 3 fights before 10.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Showtime's card ill start immediately afterward. FOX should be able to fit all 3 fights before 10.


Ok cheers
So the FOX one is starting now?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I love having Brian Kenny host. The PBC need him on NBC also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Ok cheers
> So the FOX one is starting now?


yep Lara vs Montiel are in the ring now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Montiel down 4 times in the first. Lara wins by first round KO


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Well god damn


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Saying Ortiz, but no, it's not definitive. Berto has looked like garbage while, at the very least, Ortiz went through Perez who went 10 with Ramirez. It's a complete coin toss, and yeah, I did favor Berto outright at first.
> 
> I'm just going with this after I looked at the matchup a bit more.


I'll admit, I've seen nothing of Ortiz since Collazo.

Only thing I'm certain of is that it'll be worth watching buddy.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

damn. Lara with the blitz


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Montiel is shot


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Montiel got fucked up


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

KOTF said:


> Montiel is shot


what makes you say that? :think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara vs the winner of Mares/.Cuelluar will be dope


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

nuclear said:


> what makes you say that? :think


Check his recent record, competition han't been great and he's been struggling. I saw the Terrazas fight and he looked terrible. Plus he has no business at 126.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

There's commercials practically every 30 seconds in-between fights right now. A tad much it seems. Always like that with PBC on FOX? Can't remember them being so frequent.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> what makes you say that? :think


:lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> Does anyone have a definitive pick for Berto vs Ortiz?
> 
> I keep going to root for Berto, but there's something in my head stopping me from going through with it.


Too hard to predict, we all think if Ortiz gets hit hard he might quit, problem is it took Berto getting dropped early and nearly stopped to start landing good shots

If Ortiz jumps on Berto again im not sure if Berto can survive


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Overcomer said:


> There's commercials practically every 30 seconds in-between fights right now. A tad much it seems. Always like that with PBC on FOX? Can't remember them being so frequent.


there's just doing that since the fight ended so quick. They need to fill time. They also have to get that money from their sponsors :smile


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This will be a competitive but quick fight


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't think all that highly of Rodriguez, but this should be easy work against a very chinny guy who lost/quit against an old and shot Campillo.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lara fought like a mini Mexican David Lemieux


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

this fight isn't going the distance. rodriguez looks so open. both of them loading up and swinging.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

All I think of when I see Edwin is the shit fest that was his fight with Ward.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I don't think all that highly of Rodriguez, but this should be easy work against a very chinny guy who lost/quit against an old and shot Campillo.


rodriguez is poor defencivly. he can bang. but he just plants his feet too much and gets tagged when he throws or stays still.... williams as weak as he is has more than enough to take him out with one punch. no problems syaing that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oh man I knew this fight would be good. Both guys are just swinging 

9-10 Williams


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Just remembered. Williams is the guy that started freaking out when Gabriel Campillo cut him. His constant complaining to the ref reminded me.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Sloppy fight in the first. Both are brawling and leaving themselves open. Not much skill.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight of the year :happy


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> All I think of when I see Edwin is the shit fest that was his fight with Ward.


his run up to that opertunity was a facinating story


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

oh shit Thomas Williams stops him at the bell

2nd round KO!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> rodriguez is poor defencivly. he can bang. but he just plants his feet too much and gets tagged when he throws or stays still.... williams as weak as he is has more than enough to take him out with one punch. no problems syaing that.


I stand corrected. Hell of a finish from Williams.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

aintz


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Rodriguez is rediculously garbage but I wasn't sure if he'd lose this one because Williams is pretty awful himself.. for guys considered contenders anyway, but yeah, that was horrific defense


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow. 2 brutal KOs in a row. And we still got Ortiz-Berto! :ibutt


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

God damn that was wild


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Gotta admit... that was fun! Neither deserves the world title shot the commentators talked about, though. Don't think Williams will survive three rounds with Stevenson... and Rodriguez... well... I never understood why some people thought of him as a serious prospect. He's a gatekeeper, nothing more.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> oh shit Thomas Williams stops him at the bell
> 
> 2nd round KO!


Get in!


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Well that went as expected :happy

I sort of wish the ref would have let Rodriguez go on with the round almost over. He came back from being equally rocked vs Seals.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

a reminder of another crazy williams fight.

for a backfoot leaning southpaw. the guy can't stay out of trouble without throwing.


----------



## Patlyuchenko (Aug 3, 2014)

This has been a fun card so far bombs awayyyyyy


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

time for cornelius white vs seals and we might get a nice undercard round robin tourney.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Whoever does the match making for these Fox cards needs a raise.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> his run up to that opertunity was a facinating story


Which is why I was shocked and disappointed when he failed to make weight, didn't even attempt to.

I know about the situation with his kid, so I'm glad he's made decent money. (He lost 20% of his purse to Ward IIRC because he didn't make 168 which was bizarre seeing his situation.)


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Referee should be shot. Rodriguez was in the same shape in his last fight and came back to score the ko and the round was over.

Another case of a referee looking for any reason to stop a fight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rodriguez is also shot


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Whoever does the match making for these Fox cards needs a raise.


Sneaky feeling that'd be Lou Di Bella.

The genius behind the creation and the actual matchups on early HBO Boxing After Dark.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

No issues with the stoppage either.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next up is lightheavyweight/supermiddleweight prospect David Benavidez 13-0 (12KOs). The younger brother of Jose Benavidez


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone have a HD $tream if so pm me please


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Sneaky feeling that'd be Lou Di Bella.
> 
> The genius behind the creation and the actual matchups on early HBO Boxing After Dark.


That'd make since. He seems to be very involved recently with the PBC. He's promoting Thurman vs Porter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Anyone have a HD $tream if so pm me please


you can't afford FOX lol?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> you can't afford FOX lol?


The fights arent being shown in the UK lol the FOX I have is showing family guy


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't have to bitch for the lack of RBR's because all the fights ended early


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I think I was the only one on Kirk's Challenge to have Williams Jr. by TKO. :lol:

I can't believe everyone went with Rodrgieuz.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That'd make since. He seems to be very involved recently with the PBC. He's promoting Thurman vs Porter.


He's Haymons legal loophole in New York. Haymon can't manage and promote, so Lou is the registered promoter. I'd guess he gets what's basically a handling fee, and DiBella Entertainment gets named Chief promoter.

Honestly, probably the best match maker in Boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Benavidez


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad to see La Bomba bombed out and finally thrown in the bushes.
Obviously Williams has some real power, now he needs a real camp and trainer to tighten that defense up.
Might be dangerous to Adonis if he lands.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

David Benavidez improves to 14-0 with 13KOs after the second round KO.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The fights arent being shown in the UK lol the FOX I have is showing family guy


try here and see if it works

https://www.foxsportsgo.com/registe...ect_url=/event/32739/premier-boxing-champions


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Glad to see La Bomba bombed out and finally thrown in the bushes.
> Obviously Williams has some real power, now he needs a real camp and trainer to tighten that defense up.
> Might be dangerous to Adonis if he lands.


Yes, I've been waiting for someone to take out Rodriguez. I'm so surprised he's gotten this far. He's so damn sloppy. Seals was very close to ending him.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Another case where the younger boxing brother is much bigger than the older boxing brother


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Benavidez looks just like a cousin of mine.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726574292515823616


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This card is much more entertaining than San Antonio-OKC


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Such a shame that Mosley never got to Berto.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Overcomer said:


> Gotta admit... that was fun! Neither deserves the world title shot the commentators talked about, though. Don't think Williams will survive three rounds with Stevenson... and Rodriguez... well... I never understood why some people thought of him as a serious prospect. He's a gatekeeper, nothing more.


yeah, but his unbeaten run before ward he looked a monster. upshaw,boone,mcgirt jr,pryor jr, don george, granchev (straight after beating erdei) obliterating almost all of them.

you could say he had a better record going in than most other world champions at the time.

but it's abundantly clear that he is in love with his power and has learned nothing from all the fight he has struggled/lost in.

his current situation reminds me of edison miranda after his run ended horribly against pavlik or more apt as antonio escalante who had some good wins over top 10 contenders oliver, stark and lock in great fashion. then gets sparked by an old ponce de leon.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> try here and see if it works
> 
> https://www.foxsportsgo.com/registe...ect_url=/event/32739/premier-boxing-champions


Doesnt work but cheers anyway, if you know any good $tream sites pm me lol


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto full of shit.
I remember when he ducked that ass whooping from Shane by claiming he was hurt by the Haitian earthquake and shit


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Berto not with Hunter?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Rodriguez is also shot


did he have a lighter in his pocket?


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

That Pizza hut Hersehy cookie brownie...

My god


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Whoever does the match making for these Fox cards needs a raise.


or blackballed by most of the managers


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

3 fights in 45 minutes. thats mad.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

SJS20 said:


> That Pizza hut Hersehy cookie brownie...
> 
> My god


Yeah, seriously, watching that broadcast I got a serious craving for Pizza and Corona...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> 3 fights in 45 minutes. thats mad.


or as they put it, 3 fights, 5 rounds, 3 KOs :yep


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Mad that Ortiz is only 29


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

oh that was fucking cringe "and now you can get your kids happy meals from mcdonalds"
:haye


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Going with Berto.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like Ortiz is trained by his S&C coach.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Berto!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto is looking really fast


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Man! The times are all wrong for this fight. I thought the first fight would be starting and they are on the main event.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

jabs....refreshing for tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

both look scared to get hit. LOL


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Was there a single landed power shot there?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Great. A headbutt early on.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Both fighters just flicking out jabs that round and Ortiz gets a bad cut from a headbutt toward the end above his eye. 

10-9 Berto


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

*** Apologies MODS


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Victor getting ready to quit this one!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

hopefully Berto gets put to sleep, and Vic and Rios get that grudge match


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both guys are nervous. They know this is their last big shot.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Was there a single landed power shot there?


don't be so spoiled:lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 berto


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Berto down. LOL


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Vicious left hand by Victor


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ortiz still got it! YES!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn Berto down

Now Ortiz is going to jump on him


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I always thought Berto was always too small for WW.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Berto's confidence has to be shot now. Ortiz out boxes him for most of the round and then drops him with a straight left at the end. 

10-9 Berto
8-10 Ortiz


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

DOWN!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I always thought Berto was always too small for WW.


He used to fight at SMW so in fact he should be completely weight drained right now


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Berto is holding his left hand out, waiting for Ortiz to stop moving his head before he throws the right. It won't work, he should use the glove to obscure the vision of Ortiz, then shoot the right into where he anticipates Victor's head to be.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8 ortiz

19-18 ortiz

well at least honoring the previous fights attitudes.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bertos jab is fast but it's telegraphed by him flashing his elbow out when he flicks it.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Ortiz is just fresher. Both war torn but berto is beat to shit


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Right as i say Vic is fighting smart, Vic starts pressing for no reason and eating shots and loading up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I always thought Berto was always too small for WW.


***** was a smw, he aint too small, just don't know how to box. A fucking joke fighter protected by HBO early on .
Hate that dude.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

The fresh prince of Bel Air?!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Who would ever thought Ortiz would come to box lol wtf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Berto
8-10 Ortiz
9-10 Ortiz

Ortiz more accurate


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-0 Ortiz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Fresh Prince of Bel Air theme playing.
Thats a first for me.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Was Gus Johnson not allowed to say "Cyborg"?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Why the hell is this Fresh Prince. I hate it when that plays in the clubs too.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 ortiz
29-27 ortiz

yeah, what is berto trying to set up.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

OHH BAH GAWD!!!!

R.I.P Emmanuel


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Ortiz is done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic quit again.
A quitter


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ortiz quits again lmaoooo


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Classic Ortiz.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

We're gonna have a trilogy aren't we


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

:whaaaat:whaaaat:whaaaat:whaaaat


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tried to lay down on the mat and make the ref call it, but the ref let him up and then quit.
What a joke


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ortiz quits!!!!

Berto drops him with the uppercut. He drops him again against the ropes. Ortiz lazily gets up at the 10 count and the ref has to ask him if he wants to continue. He ignores him and the fight is called off

4th round KO


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Danny Garcia vs Andre Berto next it is then.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> The fresh prince of Bel Air?!


:rofl I know.. WTF???


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

KOTF said:


> We're gonna have a trilogy aren't we


Can't have a trilogy when you quit the 2nd fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow! The ref gave Ortiz so much time to recover.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tried to lay down on the mat and make the ref call it, but the ref let him up and then quit.
> What a joke


:lol: yep that's exactly what happened. I saw that acting he did on the mat


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Right as i say Vic is fighting smart, Vic starts pressing for no reason and eating shots and loading up.


was thinking the same thing


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

...SO berto vs brook?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Another good fight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726583859429568512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726584681907384320


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Berto's confidence has to be shot now. Ortiz out boxes him for most of the round and then drops him with a straight left at the end.
> 
> 10-9 Berto
> 8-10 Ortiz


im not singling you out but you say some of the funniest things sometimes

seriously, a fighter got kd and and nowhere near being hurt and youre insinuating that the bertos night is over


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Lmao Quitor Ortiz. Fight could of been somethin incredible. Props to berto


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

I do not think he quit lol


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> :whaaaat:whaaaat:whaaaat:whaaaat


:rofl :happy:rofl :clap:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Odds on Ortiz become a direct to video movie star?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

vic should just concentrate on being a boxer.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

:whaaaat:whaaaat:whaaaat


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Man I thought Ortiz was looking pretty decent too. Fucking guy.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn nugga quit again.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Tried to lay down on the mat and make the ref call it, but the ref let him up and then quit.
> What a joke


I love Jack Reiss. Willie Monroe Jr, Dominic Wade and now Ortiz purposely tried to get up on 10 to get counted out

Jack Reiss let them all get awaywith it and made them say they dont want anymore


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

He was hurt, but quit again. And of course he's smiling and happy about it because he's a weird ass dude.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Berto did what he had to do at the end. Nice uppercut to score the first knockdown and a good finish. The referee gave Ortiz all the time in the world but there's a sense that Ortiz just didn't want it anymore. 

Not much happened in the first couple of rounds but I thought Ortiz did a bit better. Berto did look nervous at the beginning, though, and as he loosened up, he started to connect.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

17 punches landed?!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Berto rocked that motherfucker like a hurricane.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

atsch :lol: Ortiz.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The epidemic of fighters pretending to be hurt and getting up right at the count of 10 hoping the fight gets stopped continues.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> I love Jack Reiss. Willie Monroe Jr, Dominic Wade and now Ortiz purposely tried to get up on 10 to get counted out
> 
> Jack Reiss let them all get awaywith it and made them say they dont want anymore


Yeah I'll give him props for that, he does make you say I quit, you won't get bs quick calls from him in main events.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Berto rocked that motherfucker like a hurricane.


in bad taste man...bad taste

edit: oh shit it was a earthquake. my bad


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

"Yeah me and the lads are off down the Boxing for a night out, don't wait up"

Home 90 minutes later*


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Them Bones said:


> Berto rocked that motherfucker like a hurricane.


You just reminded me of that weird-ass pre-fight interview by Ortiz. Dudes just crazy.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ortiz attention whoring.

Prepare for one weird ass interview.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Yep, trilogy confirmed


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ortiz attention whoring.

Prepare for one weird ass interview.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If I never see Ortiz on a fight card again, it would be too soon.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Thrice in a lifetime


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I love Jack Reiss. Willie Monroe Jr, Dominic Wade and now Ortiz purposely tried to get up on 10 to get counted out
> 
> Jack Reiss let them all get awaywith it and made them say they dont want anymore


yeah that's exactly how I like the refs to do it. I wish Charles Martin got that chance vs Joshua.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic wants a vacation after not fighting for over a year and quitting.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Delusional...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol the fans booed him, Victor has all of the ego but none of the gumption


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If I never see Ortiz on a fight card again, it would be too soon.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Yeah I'll give him props for that, he does make you say I quit, you won't get bs quick calls from him in main events.


They needed him for Joshua vs Martin

Boxing is a brutal sport which is why they get paid so much, they cant blame the ref for counting them out when they planned it


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Well, that was definitely a fun card. Scheduled for two hours, we saw four fights, four knockouts and there's still 20 minutes of air-time before the Showtime card starts. Quick night thus far.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> If I never see Ortiz on a fight card again, it would be too soon.


:lol: reminds me of that guy Tor Hamer, quit against Glazkov then everyone predicted him to quit against Ruiz jr and then he did and retired. But Ortiz keeps coming back ffs


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Damn it Victor. For a moment you see his potential then it just goes to shit :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic wants a vacation after not fighting for over a year and quitting.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Ortiz should stick to carrying Sly's luggage and fetching Rhonda's latte. He shouldn't be allowed within a 5 mile radius of a boxing event.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

4 fights with 4 KOs in 9 rounds. I can dig it


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Ortiz more embarrassed than OKC


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Next up is Eddie Chambers vs Gerald Washington in a heavyweight fight


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Go figure, Eddie Chambers is the main event


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic is a idiot, he was winning jabbing making Berto eat the jab to come inside and then landing a nice straight left inside when he is in range.

He stops doing that after the knock down and starts pressing for no fucking reason and then the icing on the cake is he quits against just like against Maidana


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Last time I ever go for Ortiz. No heart, none!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 7, 2015)

Chambers-Washingon up next! They might just fit five fights into two hours if this one ends via knockout as well.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> :lol: reminds me of that guy Tor Hamer, quit against Glazkov then everyone predicted him to quit against Ruiz jr and then he did and retired. But Ortiz keeps coming back ffs


Oh god, don't remind me about that fuck. I wonder if there is a way to measure who has less of a heart. Tor or Victor.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fat Eddie spent a few years over here fighting no hope fights on Tyson Fury cards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


bullshit, he got a long count, stood up and the ref asked him if he wanted to continue, he said nothing and then started talking after he called the fight.

Fuck Ortiz.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


"he quit because he is a wierd ass dude ok"

i thought the same when he got sparked out by collazo and the first response was that he quit:rolleyes

he is too comfortable now and isnt getting the fights that you would expect for a former highly publicised former world champion. i don't think he is getting managed right....saying that it's clear that berto is going to get a world title fight, win or lose the trilogy happens.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Danny vs Berto would be lame


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Prime Eddie Chambers gave Alex Povetkin all he could handle


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vic is a idiot, he was winning jabbing making Berto eat the jab to come inside and then landing a nice straight left inside when he is in range.
> 
> He stops doing that after the knock down and starts pressing for no fucking reason and then the icing on the cake is he quits against just like against Maidana


this. for a couple rounds Vic was getting my hopes up


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> in bad taste man...bad taste
> 
> edit: oh shit it was a earthquake. my bad


Lol, no prob mate. Didn't you see Ortiz pre-fight interview?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726564695172349953


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Terrell Gausha vs Orlando Lora Result from earlier



Unbeaten junior middleweight and 2012 U.S. Olympian Terrell Gausha stopped Orlando Lora after the seventh round. After a few rounds, Gausha (18-0, 9 KOs) began letting his hands go, scoring often on the slower Lora. Anytime Lora mounted any offense, Gausha easily countered him to the head, particularly with left hooks. Lora (31-7-2, 19 KOs) had to deal with Gausha's quicker hands and a cut over his left eye, which likely prompted his corner to tell referee Zac Young to stop the fight after the seventh round.

http://www.boxingscene.com/victor-o...-results-from-carson--104055?print_friendly=1


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


Nah ref gave him a 20 count then asked if he was OK 3 times. He quit


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Fat Eddie spent a few years over here fighting no hope fights on Tyson Fury cards.


what was that all about. i kept forgetting he was on the cards, should of been fed some european level opposition. it would of been the best of both worlds but noooo, well known and respected american amatuer against carl 'the fridge' baker. this will help his career.

i don;t know much about washington right now, he seems to be the next american to be somehoe world ranked soon. but a draw against mansour is pretty good.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bad choice for Washington to go against someone like Eddie, good thing its only 8 rounds though


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


By "out of it" you mean a "no heart having quitter" then yes.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Starting to think Fast Food Edward knows too much for this guy even with the size disadvantage.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> Ortiz didn"'t quit. He was clearly out of it.


He was clearly pretending. He was a little shook up but if you think he was so out of it that he could barely beat the count AND not be able to answer of even acknowledge the fact that the ref asked a question, then I'd like to introduce you to my friend, he's the Prince of Uganda and he needs to borrow some money from you.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington

Chambers not throwing enough


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> what was that all about. i kept forgetting he was on the cards, should of been fed some european level opposition. it would of been the best of both worlds but noooo, well known and respected american amatuer against carl 'the fridge' baker. this will help his career.
> 
> i don;t know much about washington right now, he seems to be the next american to be somehoe world ranked soon. but a draw against mansour is pretty good.


I'm not that sure myself.

I think he was used as a sparring partner by Tyson Fury a few times (I hate when fighters at the contender level lower themselves to that, I think it shows a character flaw) and he was invited to move over and train full time with the Fury group. It's odd because John Fury matched both Tyson and Hughie Fury pretty tough, and did the complete opposite with Eddie Chambers.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Last time I ever go for Ortiz. No heart, none!


I thought that that was established back when Maidana showed us the bitch in Ortiz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nah ref gave him a 20 count then asked if he was OK 3 times. He quit


He should have been counted out. He was not ready to go at 10.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Lol, no prob mate. Didn't you see Ortiz pre-fight interview?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726564695172349953


dead lmao


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Eddie needs to throw that jab coing in, too timid.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Washington can't even hang with Fat Eddie.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

this is hard to watch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington

Chambers coming forward no and still not throwing enough


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

This shit sucks.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Lol, no prob mate. Didn't you see Ortiz pre-fight interview?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726564695172349953


no, now i have. he is sick in the head.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> This shit sucks.


spoilt brat.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I thought that that was established back when Maidana showed us the bitch in Ortiz.


Yeah quit against Collazo too and Floyd.
Now tonight.

Something about him though. 
Maybe he is so stupid that you kind of believe him.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl the Bute fight is 60 bucks PPV in Canada.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I thought that that was established back when Maidana showed us the bitch in Ortiz.


True, but damn, it was fucking Andre Berto. Here I thought he'd give at least a hoorah. No, I'm never going for Ortiz again. I give him too much of the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If this was 12 rounds Eddie would get it late, but the 8 rounds is gonna get this for Washington


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> By "out of it" you mean a "no heart having quitter" then yes.


I mean he really didn't fully make it back to his feet at 10. He made it all the way up after the ref counted 10 and he was still wobbly. Should have been a clear ko. The ref could have called it off when Ortiz tried to get up at 8 and stumbled back down.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chambers is going to need a KO. Damn, Washington is just dominating here.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

This is not a prime Chambers


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

"not as active as in the past"
230 punches to 70 punches

yeah, bruv, i agree with you


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Chambers fighting like a journeyman.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> This is not a prime Chambers


no bullet in the chambers


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

does chambers know this is 8 rounds?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Washington should just keep throwing punches to Eddie's beer gut. Stop fucking around with the head.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I mean he really didn't fully make it back to his feet at 10. He made it all the way up after the ref counted 10 and he was still wobbly. Should have been a clear ko. The ref could have called it off when Ortiz tried to get up at 8 and stumbled back down.


yeah he could have been counted out but the ref didn't and allowed him the chance to go on if he wanted to, and he refused . He quit


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington

Much better from Chambers that round. He still lost. It's 10 now, so I'll score 1 more round and then switch over to Showtime.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Showtime card has started


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Just tuned into the Chambers fight and there was an advert on the side which said 'Garbage Time'. I hope that isn't reflective of this fight.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> I mean he really didn't fully make it back to his feet at 10. He made it all the way up after the ref counted 10 and he was still wobbly. Should have been a clear ko. The ref could have called it off when Ortiz tried to get up at 8 and stumbled back down.


He was faking it. You seen it in his eyes. His eyes were clear and looking for a way out.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Just tuned into the Chambers fight and there was an advert on the side which said 'Garbage Time'. I hope that isn't reflective of this fight.


or aaron pryor has moved into the waste disposal business.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bullshit ass fight to put on the card.

Degale looks like he has a house in Virginia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
10-9 Washington
9-10 Chambers

That may have been a sympathy round, idk. Either way I'm switching it to Showtime


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, this fight is horrible. I'd rather not ever watch Chambers in the ring again after this. Guy is doing nothing.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Just tuned into the Chambers fight and there was an advert on the side which said 'Garbage Time'. I hope that isn't reflective of this fight.


Let's just say I couldn't give this fight a better name if I hired a team of marketing analysts and a focus group run by Frank Luntz.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

is their a fire drill???
the amount of people in a crush to get out of the arena.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Paulie talking about they need to put that respeckt on their name. LOL
Everyone shitting on on Baby


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> He was clearly pretending. He was a little shook up but if you think he was so out of it that he could barely beat the count AND not be able to answer of even acknowledge the fact that the ref asked a question, then I'd like to introduce you to my friend, he's the Prince of Uganda and he needs to borrow some money from you.


Heshould have been counted out. The ref should have never asked him if he could continue. Ortiz is an Idiot with low recuperative powers and 0 ring intelligence, so you give him a chance to help his cause, he's going to fuck it up.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Let's just say I couldn't give this fight a better name if I hired a team of marketing analysts and a focus group run by Frank Luntz.


:lol:


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Gerald Washington isn't going to amount to shit. Eddie isn't even a gate keeper now. I hope neither of these guys are seen on TV again.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Let's just say I couldn't give this fight a better name if I hired a team of marketing analysts and a focus group run by Frank Luntz.


unfair on washington, chambers is just showing nuffin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn didn't expect burton to callout Birdman directly. LOL


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy hell, they gave Chambers 2 rounds? When the hell did he win a round?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Damn didn't expect burton to callout Birdman directly. LOL


clearly not respek the name


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Can't have a trilogy when you quit the 2nd fight


Right. That's the 3rd or 4th time that he has quit, and he keeps getting big money fights.

Folks complain about Berto getting big fights, but when has he ever quit? He fights his heart out, every time.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

skipped the chambers fight. figured it'd be an ugly fight stylistically. 

Good fights. Medina is a tough guy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Chambers only threw 156 punches throughout the whole fight!?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

right over to showtime. can washington and chambers pack up and turn out the lights. that would be great.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, Chambers only threw 156 punches throughout the whole fight!?


that shocked me, didnt know he threw that much.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chambers is going nowhere. He's done. Nothing now.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> clearly not respek the name


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


HAHAHA! Great stuff. Dude calls Ortiz a puta and throws shit at him. :lol:


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Holy shit, Chambers only threw 156 punches throughout the whole fight!?


He just followed Washington around the ring like he did against Mchunu


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


>


:rofl watching Ortiz is like watching a big kid

He just stood there holding his cheek


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Sister Sledge said:


> Heshould have been counted out. The ref should have never asked him if he could continue. Ortiz is an Idiot with low recuperative powers and 0 ring intelligence, so you give him a chance to help his cause, he's going to fuck it up.


He quit.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I picked DeGale on my shostreak, but I ain't touching the main event. I'm not entirely sure that Jack will beat Bute and my streak is at 5 now.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Shouldn't the east coast fights start at 8PM local time instead of 10PM? And shouldn't the west coast fights started at 8PM local time instead?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


>


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I picked DeGale on my shostreak, but I ain't touching the main event. I'm not entirely sure that Jack will beat Bute and my streak is at 5 now.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I gotz DeGale by KO here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


Bam Cuz he's a bitch fucking puta hahahaha


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Atlanta said:


>


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Porky!


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DeGale is a crisp crisp combination puncher. Controls distance very well. Medina is a tough guy tho and he will come forward


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale

Competitive first round, but I can see DeGale pulling away. He even made Medina do a quick dance after a temple shot.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Them Bones said:


>


That picture explains so much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


>


:rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Come on Chunky! Knock him out

Kind of weird how the champ is the undercard.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Both fighters trading some heavy hands


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DeGale fighting the wrong fight.
This goes past 6 DGale will lose by KO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

porky vs chunky. love it for the name alone.

10-9 degale
10-9 degale

20-18


that right uppercut then walk to his right is beautiful.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina

Too much time on the ropes and staying still eating body shots


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Medina is here to KO DeGale


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Degale has no chance is hell.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DeGale fighting the wrong fight.
> This goes past 6 DGale will lose by KO


Thats what im thinking, DeGale gasses badly this could get interesting


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chunky getting hit far too much for my liking. He landed some nice shots at the end there.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Come on Chunky! Knock him out
> 
> Kind of weird how the champ is the undercard.


Jack is the WBC champion


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Come on Chunky! Knock him out
> 
> Kind of weird how the champ is the undercard.


Especially considering what a superstar he is over in the States.

"3 people stopped me asking for pictures, and i've only been here 48 hours." http://www.boxingscene.com/james-degale-rips-eddie-hearn-i-lick-his-ass-hes-bitter--103960


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Madina body shots hurting DeGale


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a feeling Medina might break him down over time here. Nothing is for sure here if hes going to fight Medina's fight.

As I type that, DeGale comes back with a vintage 5 punch combination. Lovely boxer puncher when he lets his hands go.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Medina sucking Degale into an attrition fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9
30-27 degale


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wonder if Medina can keep it up because the body work he is putting on DeGale already has him freezing against the ropes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale

He was close to losing that round. Possibly an even round.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Too easy for Degale


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I would like to see James box more and fight less, the opportunity will come against Medina but he can't force it as Medina is looking tough as nails. He felt that Chunky power though, next round will be intriguing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jack is the WBC champion


Ah that's right, he won via the Groves fight. Cheers :deal


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

degale had better stop lingering on the ropes and keep the fight in the center of the ring otherwise Medina will break him down to the body. I think degale is fighting the wrong fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DeGale's body getting worked hard.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

40-36 degale 
:conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Ah that's right, he won via the Groves fight. Cheers :deal


Yeah they're looking to unify in the fall


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Did Chunky just give that round away? He needs to use that jab and keep his damn distance from Medina who is throwing punches in bunches and landing too.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Medina for me


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> 40-36 degale
> :conf


wow


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 1 Medina


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Better from Degale, love those sneaky shots. Credit to Medina, he isn't making it easy work.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

50-45 degale


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale

DeGale lands 3 lead uppercuts at the end which solidifies the round for hi,


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky's commentary sucks.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Medina is beating his ass


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He can't beat Badou Jack like this


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

DeGale with a Roy Jones esque combination


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sky's commentary sucks.


It truly is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 Medina , DeGale looking like a joke right now


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Degale is class above but Medina is one hard bastard that keeps sucking the champ into his fight. Degales winning but hasnt shown convincing strategy in this fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina

Yeah sorry DeGale, I'm not going to give you a round again for 30 seconds of good work


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> He can't beat Badou Jack like this


I always thought Jack wins, he applies pressure and doesnt waste a shot, every time DeGale switches off Jack will be there landing single shots one after the other


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 medina
59-55

body shots are hurting medina.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> It truly is.


Showtimes commentary leaves a lot to be desired as usual


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

"Put some respek on it" lmao love it


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DeGale must be so fucking annoying to fight. He keeps switching his stance and fucking with Medina's rhythm


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Degale looks like shit tonight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Medina has shades of Maidana going on. No BS approach, walk forward pressure brawler.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-9 medina
68-64 degale


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Degale dominating


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 1 Medina
Damn Medina is working the body, dictating the pace and geography.
Can't see anything that Degale is doing but trying to pot shot and his punches not having much of an effect.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Deagale really thinks hes something special lol looks so proud of himself at the end of every round.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Medina has shades of Maidana going on. No BS approach, walk forward pressure brawler.


I see it too.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726592177292234752


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I could see this being a Carlos Baldomir-Zab Judah style upset.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If I hear one more damn thing about "quality" or "class" from these shit announcers....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

[QUOTE ex="CASH_718, post: 2477248, member: 54053"]He quit.[/QUOTE]

Lol. OK.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

77-74 degale


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If this was a video game where uppercuts have hyper power, might give it to Degale but 
7 - 1 Medina for me


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If this was 12 rounds Eddie would get it late, but the 8 rounds is gonna get this for Washington





Atlanta said:


> I could see this being a Carlos Baldomir-Zab Judah style upset.


i was thinking the exact same thing moments ago


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Both guys are tough
Porky is a tough bastard. Degale takes too much punishment for a fighter with his skill set.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 1 Medina


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

87-83 degale.

body shots are hurting medina


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If this was a video game where uppercuts have hyper power, might give it to Degale but
> 7 - 1 Medina for me


You still troll on these rbr's wtf? LOL how old are you?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Degale seemed to tire bad midway through that round....


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

Wtf, just seen a vid on instagram of someone in the crowd throwing a cooler box at Ortiz head as he was leaving the arena. Wtf??


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 1 Medina
Degale just getting out worked IMHO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

So who won? I'm not watching, but I'm reading both RbR's. Sounds like a tough one for DeGale?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

degales's sister :smile


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Crean said:


> Wtf, just seen a vid on instagram of someone in the crowd throwing a cooler box at Ortiz head as he was leaving the arena. Wtf??


Someone posted it in this thread a few pages back


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

96-93 degale


body shots are hurting medina


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

somersault


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Degale getting his ass beat - if Medina wins the last round its his fight.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

105-103 degale


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
9-10 Medina


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 1 Medina
Beating DeGale's ass, Degale threw like 5 punches. SMH


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wish I scored this now its getting close


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Medina's missed 70% of his punches


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

According to Jim Watt it doesn't matter how Medina finishes. De Gale has too much class and quality :lol:

Like in the Bute and Dirrell fight De Gale always makes it hard for himself. I full expect him to fight a big round here and finish well.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, DeGale only up by 1 round? Holy shit, here I thought Medina wouldn't win a round. I heard DeGale is so lucky SMW is a pretty shit division it seems. He has no business at 175 lbs. if he's seriously struggling against Medina.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky's commentary for this fight is on par with the Pactards on Mayweather-Pacquiao. (If you watch the fight in super slowmo and discount all the other guys work...)


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Thats probably a draw


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I really hope they give it to Medina..


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 DeGale
> 9-10 Medina
> 10-9 DeGale
> 10-9 DeGale
> ...


I think this is as accurate as you can be.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

11 - 1 Medina for me
body work and activity took those close rounds over the shoe shining and pot shotting from DeGale


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. He got boo'd on top of it.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

DeGale with another pre-mature celebration


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale
9-10 Medina
9-10 Medina
10-9 DeGale 
115-113 DeGale


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, DeGale only up by 1 round? Holy shit, here I thought Medina wouldn't win a round. I heard DeGale is so lucky SMW is a pretty shit division it seems. He has no business at 175 lbs. if he's seriously struggling against Medina.


Hes not really struggling with Medina hes struggling with his workrate

He did the same thing he did against Bute and Dirrell, switched off for about 5 rounds


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

7-5 Medina IMO. Great fight


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 DeGale
> 9-10 Medina
> 10-9 DeGale
> 10-9 DeGale
> ...


Thought Medina got the last round he landed a decent left hook and decent right hand


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Degales showboating really got on my nerves, I can see him wanting to get into Medinas head but he did it at the end of the fight too. just bad sportsmanship


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Scorecards should be one to see.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Degale should get the win medina might of thrown alot but hardly landed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I think this is as accurate as you can be.


yeah it was pretty tough to score

Total Punches Landed

DeGale 314/613
Medina 265/1140


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

115-113 degale

body shots where hurting medina


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DeGale should be embarrassed. He damn near lost against a guy he should have blown out and then gets booed.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

115-113
117-111
117-111

UD James DeGale


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

117-111 lol okkkkk


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

115-113
117-111
117-111

degale


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

wtf at that 117-111!? 

115-113 score fit that fight


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

degale won imo. scorng may have been wide but i dont think medina won.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

fools scoring rounds for punches thrown.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> 117-111 lol okkkkk


but the body shots mate

:franklin


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack is going to ruin DeGale.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Crowd knows Medina won this fight
DeGale better go back to being a pure boxer, he was terrible tonight


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

artful said:


> Medina's missed 70% of his punches


If judges are consistent then Degales high connect percentage should be a winning factor. And Medinas was pretty shit. High workrate from Medina though, almost a 100 punches a round from Medina


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Medina won minimum 4 rounds, anything less is unacceptable.

Happy for De Gale. I hope he learns from this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thought Medina got the last round he landed a defent left hook and decent right hand


could go either way


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Wide ass cards, that shit was close.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Medina kicked this clowns ass.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Nobody trying to here DeGale's bullshit. LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

neutral DC crowd cheering for the Mexican


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, DeGale dropping rounds to Medina? I can't wait to watch the replay. I'd rather not fuck with my laggy streams right now.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Nobody trying to here DeGale's bullshit. LOL


Medina kicked his ass...11-1. Easy win.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Degale seems to be drumming up negative reaction on purpose. This must be to promote a future unification bout


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

168 is a dope division


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WOW gray says that medina threw 3 times as many....then says that landed about the same. which is not true. degale landed more.

look i may be a londoner but i have no real love for degale. but i don't understand how anybody could of had medina ahead going into the 10th. a draw i could understand. because of the last round and one of the rounds before the last 4.

he landed the crisper shots. and landed more. what's controversial about that?


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Lol there's people who actually saw DeGale loosing? Wtf


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Thought Medina won a close fight, Degale is a cunt, just a a total cunt.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Those scores sacked, but Degale won..


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726592177292234752


:rofl


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

artful said:


> Degale should get the win medina might of thrown alot but hardly landed.


thats why Degales face is more brusied than Medina's?


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

:hatton


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DeGale got beat the fuck up. Dude's face looks like he got whacked with a golf club.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

nuclear said:


> thats why Degales face is more brusied than Medina's?


Some people bruise more than others? gotta be a retard if you score that for Medina.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Medina deserves another title shot. The guy has really improved over the years. He:'s not the most talented guy, but he is hard-nosed.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bute bout to get chopped down.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Bruises win fights boys!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky working overtime to justify DeGale's piss-poor showing.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Medina kicked this clowns ass.





The Celtic Warrior said:


> Damn feel sorry for Hyland, miles out of his depth, Saying it now Russel Jr beats Selby, guys too quick.





ChicoTheBoy said:


> 117-111 lol okkkkk





nuclear said:


> wtf at that 117-111!?
> 
> 115-113 score fit that fight





Medicine said:


> Medina kicked his ass...11-1. Easy win.





Reppin501 said:


> Thought Medina won a close fight, Degale is a cunt, just a a total cunt.





nuclear said:


> thats why Degales face is more brusied than Medina's?


medina was getting hurt by the long right hands to the body, didnt land enough either.

.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

artful said:


> Bruises win fights boys!!!!!


If that were true Joshua Clottey would never lose a fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Sometimes i wish bruises won fights. but judges in this era put way too much stock on connect percentage than the other factors.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

so after that.

anyone give bute a good chance?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bute may have reached down for that one last good performance last time out and might crumble here


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm genuinely shocked that Floyd even knows Chocolatito.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


Wouldn't you? He can probably get someone to pay him some insane amount of money to comeback for 50.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

artful said:


> Some people bruise more than others? gotta be a retard if you score that for Medina.


How did you score it?

It was a 7-5 Degale or 6-6 type fight
I could see an argument for a Medina win though it was close


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


Kinda sounded like it :conf


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


He's teasing it. Doubt there is anyone out there right now who could produce the numbers he's after.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Wouldn't you? He can probably get someone to pay him some insane amount of money to comeback for 50.


yeah they said CBS and Showtime have been talking to him about coming back for close to $100,000,000. I guess I'd take Garcia out for that much.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


:rofl Floyd vs Garcia has been signed and sealed for ages thought everyone knew this


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky just called Jack an American... fucking hell.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How did you score it?
> 
> It was a 7-5 Degale or 6-6 type fight
> I could see an argument for a Medina win though it was close


8-4, Medina fought well tho. Just dont think Median could of got the W.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Damnit, Floyd is thinking about coming back


Well if Danny Garcia faces and beats Berto. He could do, but I prefer to see Floyd on the sidelines. 49-0 is all she wrote.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Well if Danny Garcia faces and beats Berto. He could do, but I prefer to see Floyd on the sidelines. 49-0 is all she wrote.


yeah I don't want to see Floyd interrupt this welterweight division being sorted out. We already know he's levels above everybody there. Lets see Brook vs Spence vs Thurman vs Porter vs Garcia


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Sky just called Jack an American... fucking hell.


any foreign high class pro is an american.

funny how tonight they called kassi an american when he came into the fight and a camaroonian on the way out
:lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You'd have to be a fool to not have one more fight for 9 figures


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> How did you score it?
> 
> It was a 7-5 Degale or 6-6 type fight
> I could see an argument for a Medina win though it was close


medina was a +1600 going into the final round.

imo, fight couldve been a draw.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

artful said:


> 8-4, Medina fought well tho. Just dont think Median could of got the W.


Yeah fair enough, yeah you'd have to heavily favour aggression to give Medina the win


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Mauro Ranallo still with Sho? Shame.. i thought he left for the WWE or something.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack 

Jack looking smaller than Bute


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

jacks round 10-9

BUT bute is in there. he looks more polished than i have seen him in the last few years.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm starting to think Brits are gambling addicts based on your commercials. Which is depressing considering a few years ago I remember most of your commercials being for Pawn Shops.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> medina was a +1600 going into the final round.
> 
> imo, fight couldve been a draw.


Yeah Bookies always have the favourite with wide odds even if its close, think DeGale just nicked it though


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bute needs to shave his head


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

2 - 0 Jack


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jack dismantling Bute.
Shit is sad as fuck, Bute getting banged to the body and to the head.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack and Spence need to have a joint camp. Both do the fundamentals extremely well.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> I'm starting to think Brits are gambling addicts based on your commercials. Which is depressing considering a few years ago I remember most of your commercials being for Pawn Shops.


yeah, we made a law about cash-for-gold/pawn shop it was so bad.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Bute looks like a 10th Century monk.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack

Jack is doing a good job of staying in range and pivoting after digging to the body.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

29-28 jack

gave a round to lanky calzaghe...it won;t last long this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Jack and Spence need to have a joint camp. Both do the fundamentals extremely well.


tell Andre Dirrell to go there and learn something


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bute's jerky movement is annoying as fuck, dudes wastes so much movement and doesn't even let his hands go.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This is going to be a good little scrap

Mayweather sit down we know you are here :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

39-37 jack


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute

Jack was landing some sharp body punches, but Bute starting getting accurate toward the end from the outside.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Atlanta said:


> Sky working overtime to justify DeGale's piss-poor showing.


so is @artful


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

that double backhand from bute is sweet. but it doesnt have much umph on it.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Superb from Jack.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The ref needs to go in there and separate them when he yells break. Hasn't this man watched any Mills Lane?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack

Jack lands 2 nice left hands from the southpaw stance


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

49-46 jack


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

My stream is laggy, but Jack is looking like he's having an easier time against Bute. Damn, I really think Jack is the #1 SMW in the world right now.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fox sports in Aus must have decided they shown enough of this card.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good round from Bute


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

58-56


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Goood fight this,


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

See Victor, this is someone with heart fighting.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> tell Andre Dirrell to go there and learn something


I don't know why Andre wants to be a banger after all this time and leave his boxing alone, that said I have a feeling if he was more active he would look better.

Anthony Dirrell has put up the best fight against Jack most recently. He is turning into the better Dirrell brother, it was impressive how quickly he dealt with Truax


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

67-66 jack.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Menard looked good in that fight. Was my first time seeing him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I don't know why Andre wants to be a banger after all this time and leave his boxing alone, that said I have a feeling if he was more active he would look better.
> 
> Anthony Dirrell has put up the best fight against Jack most recently. He is turning into the better Dirrell brother, it was impressive how quickly he dealt with Truax


yeah I agree with all of that. Andre needs to stay active vs good opponents and still to countering at range..with his hands up. Anthony is showing him up


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn what a one sided ass beating.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Something is wrong with the ring. Jack and Bute both looked like they slipped a bit in the center ring.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

77-75 jack


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank God JCC Jr. got injured. His ass would have quit well before now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

87-84


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirrell's problem is he doesn't fight enough. There's no way as an Outboxedr you can maintain your timing and distance fighting once every 2 years. He would've beaten Degale easy before he went on indefinite leave of absence and fought all those scrubs after.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

If Bute loses. I want to see him and BHop in a joint career send off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Sky sucks.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

97-93


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Bute should sit down on every punch he throws too many arm punches


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Bute's best round in the 11th so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

106-103


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL Gheorge Muresan is at the fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man Ward outclasses all these cats at 168.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

115-113 Jack

bute has shown he still has something left...or maybe this was it.


jacks body shots didnt tire bute down the stretch, but it actually clammed bute up in the early rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

116-112 Jack

I want to see Bute vs Groves


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
10-9 Jack
9-10 Bute
9-10 Bute 
117-111 Jack


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

My stream cut to some old fuck talking about running an Formula 1 team.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

DeGale vs Jack is still 50/50

Both have stamina issues, its going to be a good close fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The most shocking thing to me is how Jack looked wined and worse off than Bute late with all that body work and activity.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Jack
> 10-9 Jack
> 10-9 Jack
> 9-10 Bute
> ...


fair score.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL a draw? Wtf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

117-111 Jack
114-114
114-114

MD


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:yikes


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A draw? THE FUCK? If anything the first fight was a draw, and they scored that shit wide.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Jack just got robbed bad.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I didnt know Jack could speak English that well :rofl


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmao wow. Gotta love boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bullshit scores man.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> DeGale vs Jack is still 50/50
> 
> Both have stamina issues, its going to be a good close fight


Jack beat the fuk out of "Porky".


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

horseshit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mayweather fuck off lol


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Really proud of Lucian tonight. He didn't quit and did his best. I think Jack won a close fight tonight, but I think I might have scored it differently if I was at ringside with all those Bute's fan and Bute's activity.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

burn1 said:


> Jack beat the fuk out of "Porky".9


That Porky looked out of shape against Jack though

Jack has the more power but DeGale has the better skill


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

the neutral DC crowd are booing them. 

the crowd know what time it is.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

That's why I barely watch boxing anymore


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Well the body punching situation was weird as fuck. Only time I can remember a guy doing excellent work and that shit not paying off.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bute is a really nice guy. I hope he gets a big win after this


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Bullshit decision.

Jack looks so skilled. Look forward to seeing him again.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I didnt know Jack could speak English that well :rofl


He's a yank, according to Sky Sports


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Bute is a really nice guy. I hope he gets a big win after this


Does Adonis Stevenson have commitments?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

2 robberies


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Quite a funny post fight interview


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well the body punching situation was weird as fuck. Only time I can remember a guy doing excellent work and that shit not paying off.


Yeah, for a 36 years old Bute took those body shots really well. He was well prepared.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

nice little 3 man talk there. unique.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bute is a really nice guy. I hope he gets a big win after this


is he still alright at 168?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> Well the body punching situation was weird as fuck. Only time I can remember a guy doing excellent work and that shit not paying off.


yeah i was expecting a body shot finish.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Put Bute vs against one of the Dirrell brothers on the DeGale/Jack undercard


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> I didnt know Jack could speak English that well :rofl


English isn't my first language, so i'm not the right person to judge, but his English sounds pretty much perfect to me. Like.. you wouldn't even know it wasn't his first language if you talked to him without knowing.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Put Bute vs against one of the Dirrell brothers on the DeGale/Jack undercard


Probably won't be Andre. He needs a minimum of a year, preferably 2, between fights with top tier opposition.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

So all in all, I've seen 4 fights (Did not see the Ortiz-Berto undercard) and I've come away feeling boxing shit the bed again. Ortiz quit like a bitch (again); Chambers showed up looking like he trained at Burger King and did fuck all against Washington who didn't get him out of there despite looking like a colossus compared to Fat Eddie; DeGale looked like ass and then had a wide decision gifted to him; Jack and Bute fought a good fight that should have been a reasonable Jack victory that ends in a shitty draw.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm still laughing at Ortiz getting shit thrown at him. Guy probably bet a ton on Ortiz and lost a lot of money due to his quitting ass. Guy was ready to fight Ortiz and his entire posse. He was fucking pissed off. :rofl


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> English isn't my first language, so i'm not the right person to judge, but his English sounds pretty much perfect to me. Like.. you wouldn't even know it wasn't his first language if you talked to him without knowing.


Jack has been in the states for quite a while now.

Apparently, actually living and learning as opposed to just "training" in the US.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> So all in all, I've seen 4 fights (Did not see the Ortiz-Berto undercard) and I've come away feeling boxing shit the bed again. Ortiz quit like a bitch (again); Chambers showed up looking like he trained at Burger King and did fuck all against Washington who didn't get him out of there despite looking like a colossus compared to Fat Eddie; DeGale looked like ass and then had a wide decision gifted to him; Jack and Bute fought a good fight that should have been a reasonable Jack victory that ends in a shitty draw.


That's unfortunate because the first part of the Berto/Ortiz card was the shit.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> nice little 3 man talk there. unique.


Word I thought the same thing.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Jack has been in the states for quite a while now.
> 
> Apparently, actually living and learning as opposed to just "training" in the US.


It is still incredibly rare for people to pretty much perfect a foreign language, no matter how long they may have spent in that country. Unless maybe someone who moved to a country as a small child or something.


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> It is still incredibly rare for people to pretty much perfect a foreign language, no matter how long they may have spent in that country. Unless maybe someone who moved to a country as a small child or something.


Yeah, probably just a "level of interest" sort of thing.

I'd bet the average American speaks far from "perfect English".


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Atlanta said:


> So all in all, I've seen 4 fights (Did not see the Ortiz-Berto undercard) and I've come away feeling boxing shit the bed again. Ortiz quit like a bitch (again); Chambers showed up looking like he trained at Burger King and did fuck all against Washington who didn't get him out of there despite looking like a colossus compared to Fat Eddie; DeGale looked like ass and then had a wide decision gifted to him; Jack and Bute fought a good fight that should have been a reasonable Jack victory that ends in a shitty draw.


This is why you have to put some money on, when you win you enjoy the night a little bit better


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

burn1 said:


> Yeah, probably just a "level of interest" sort of thing.
> 
> I'd bet the average American speaks far from "perfect English".


It definitely isn't just level of interest, though i'm sure he's put in an effort to learn it. Loads of people will pick up a good vocabulary after spending a few years in a country, but with 99%+ of them you'll still HEAR it immediately when they speak that it isn't their first language.

Where i'm from we learn English from the 6th grade onward. And i'm pretty sure it's something similar in Sweden (where Jack is from) and all the other Nordic European countries... we probably all start between 3-6 grade. And even if my spoken English has always been good you'll definitely hear that it isn't my first language.

I know of people who have lived here for 20, 30, 40+ years, who communicate in Faroese on a daily basis and STILL sound like idiots.
Same goes for myself when it comes to Danish. We learn Danish in school from the 3rd grade on, and i'd say that i understand it perfectly and have a very good vocabulary in Danish, but i still sound like a fucking retard when i try to speak it... even at 34 years of age.

Jack has lived in the States for 6 years, and even if he spoke decent English before moving it's still an incredible rarity to actually perfect a foreign language. Hell.. many will still sound like GGG after 6 years, even if they communicate in that language almost exclusively.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Badou still keeps his belt though, draws hardly damage your record (depending who you talk to obviously). Bute lives to fight on another day.

I'm not as salty as some on this decision


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Overall, I was entertained in regards to the Berto-Ortiz card. Were there a lot of skills involved? No. But I wasn't watching bar fights either. I'm glad there was plenty of action. Generally Ortiz is known for being a quitter but I can't say he gave up in this particular fight. He did get up and beat the count but there was no way he could continue. He was hurt bad, so bad that he didn't know what the ref was asking. That's the same as getting KOed. I wonder if he still remembers the lyrics to that heavy metal song. In his head it's probably something like: "Hear me cry, cock in my ass like a hurricane."


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Overall, I was entertained in regards to the Berto-Ortiz card. Were there a lot of skills involved? No. But I wasn't watching bar fights either. I'm glad there was plenty of action. Generally Ortiz is known for being a quitter but I can't say he gave up in this particular fight. He did get up and beat the count but there was no way he could continue. He was hurt bad, so bad that he didn't know what the ref was asking. That's the same as getting KOed. I wonder if he still remembers the lyrics to that heavy metal song. In his head it's probably something like: "Hear me cry, cock in my ass like a hurricane."


I don't know why Berto gets shit either, he is an entertainment first fighter these days. I like watching him fight anytime. The days of him being polished and trying to be textbook fighter are long gone. He just sits back and swings for the fences. he has a good couple fights left in him, his bread and butter is in action heavy fights


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I don't know why Berto gets shit either, he is an entertainment first fighter these days. I like watching him fight anytime. The days of him being polished and trying to be textbook fighter are long gone. He just sits back and swings for the fences. he has a good couple fights left in him, his bread and butter is in action heavy fights


People shit on Berto because we saw early on that he was never going to be the real deal for the amount of money he was making against dudes like Estrada and Collazo. Not to mention most think Collazo was robbed blind and Berto acted like an ass post-fight. I personally really enjoy Berto, he's shown heart pretty much every time out and he has good skills.

On a side, what horseshit scores in the Bute-Jack fight. I couldn't see more than 4 rounds for Bute, and I'm a big fan. Jack looked good and I'm glad, I'm sick and tired of these prospects shitting the bed when faced with experienced guys but are still there for the taking. So I'm not as mad about tonights fights as others are :conf


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726675814079549440


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> So all in all, I've seen 4 fights (Did not see the Ortiz-Berto undercard) and I've come away feeling boxing shit the bed again. Ortiz quit like a bitch (again); Chambers showed up looking like he trained at Burger King and did fuck all against Washington who didn't get him out of there despite looking like a colossus compared to Fat Eddie; DeGale looked like ass and then had a wide decision gifted to him; Jack and Bute fought a good fight that should have been a reasonable Jack victory that ends in a shitty draw.


Don't watch the British card from last night, then. Your head will explode. Corruption all over the place....


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> People shit on Berto because we saw early on that he was never going to be the real deal for the amount of money he was making against dudes like Estrada and Collazo. Not to mention most think Collazo was robbed blind and Berto acted like an ass post-fight. I personally really enjoy Berto, he's shown heart pretty much every time out and he has good skills.
> 
> On a side, what horseshit scores in the Bute-Jack fight. I couldn't see more than 4 rounds for Bute, and I'm a big fan. Jack looked good and I'm glad, I'm sick and tired of these prospects shitting the bed when faced with experienced guys but are still there for the taking. So I'm not as mad about tonights fights as others are :conf


I had Berto KO,DeGale over 8.5 and Jack on points.Nice little treble.Thought Bute was brilliant in the later rounds but I thought Jack did enough.£20 at over 9/1 and I feel fucking robbed.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> This is why you have to put some money on, when you win you enjoy the night a little bit better


Not when the draw robs you of a nice little winner.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't watch the British card from last night, then. Your head will explode. Corruption all over the place....


Britains the new Germany these days. This needs to be addressed in a big way


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

DeGale is super elite though, he has a win over the elite Andre Dirrell.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I had Berto KO,DeGale over 8.5 and Jack on points.Nice little treble.Thought Bute was brilliant in the later rounds but I thought Jack did enough.£20 at over 9/1 and I feel fucking robbed.


Damn that's rough man. Bute did well late which was surprising. The body shots Jack was landing had pretty much zero effect on LB which was weird. Jack actually looked worse for wear at the end IMO


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I agree with all of that. Andre needs to stay active vs good opponents and still to countering at range..with his hands up. Anthony is showing him up





turbotime said:


> Damn that's rough man. Bute did well late which was surprising. The body shots Jack was landing had pretty much zero effect on LB which was weird. Jack actually looked worse for wear at the end IMO


That's the best I've seen Bute since....well you know what I mean.
He took those body shots really well and landed one or two lovely uppercuts.One of those guys it's very difficult to dislike and you know the shit I took from some of the louder mouths amongst his fan club before he got Cobra'd,but there were a lot of good guys who don't post anymore,even though he's doing better than he has in years.

I just watched it and was thinking,"Jack must get the stoppage in the 12th" because I knew that was the fight that fucked the bet.
Bute deserves big props but that was not a draw.I thought 116-112 or even a slack judge giving 115-113 but no draw.
Bute's got his balls back.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Chambers looked so incredibly shit. Wtf was that? He isn't a huge puncher but threw about 5 punches per rounds and about 5 proper power punches in the whole fight. What was he thinking? 

He looked fat and slow and horrible.
he has always had a low workrate but he looked completely shot here.

What was hi gameplan was he even trying to win?

He fought as if he was paid to lose I don't think he was but it looked as if he didn't even want to try.
This might seriously be the worst performance I have EVER seen. I have never seen a fighter try less to win a fight than this it was embarrassing


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Chambers looked so incredibly shit. Wtf was that? He isn't a huge puncher but threw about 5 punches per rounds and about 5 proper power punches in the whole fight. What was he thinking?
> 
> He looked fat and slow and horrible.
> he has always had a low workrate but he looked completely shot here.
> ...


He hasn't been feeling well.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Not when the draw robs you of a nice little winner.


why arent you live bet hedging on betfair? you can find great deals there

i had the draw on the degale fight at +8500. it was offered as high as +10000. the bute fight i could only get at +3400 in the eigth round to hedge a jack decision but much better than the +2000 offered at the euro books.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Them Bones said:


> It definitely isn't just level of interest, though i'm sure he's put in an effort to learn it. Loads of people will pick up a good vocabulary after spending a few years in a country, but with 99%+ of them you'll still HEAR it immediately when they speak that it isn't their first language.
> 
> Where i'm from we learn English from the 6th grade onward. And i'm pretty sure it's something similar in Sweden (where Jack is from) and all the other Nordic European countries... we probably all start between 3-6 grade. And even if my spoken English has always been good you'll definitely hear that it isn't my first language.
> 
> ...


Pretty much everyone from Sweden, Denmark, Norway ect all know how to speak English. Something like 90% of Scandinavians speak English. Plus they love American movies, TV shows, music ect

Jack probably spoke English more than any other language even before he moved to the states.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Chambers looked so incredibly shit. Wtf was that? He isn't a huge puncher but threw about 5 punches per rounds and about 5 proper power punches in the whole fight. What was he thinking?
> 
> He looked fat and slow and horrible.
> he has always had a low workrate but he looked completely shot here.
> ...


This sounds a lot like his fight with Mchunu. Dreadful.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Smirk said:


> This sounds a lot like his fight with Mchunu. Dreadful.


It was worse and Mchnu was at least a skilled fast and awkward southpaw counterpuncher while Washington was an awkward 6'8 HW basically a big target. I was supporting Chambers when he was with the Furys and was pissed that he couldn't get a fight but this was easily the worst performance of his career.

He also looked to be in horrible shape he seemed to have no muscle mass but had a belly Samuel Peter would be proud of. He was never lean but when he was with the Furys he looked at least strong but against Washington he looked like that deflated Chambers who fought at CW only a bit fatter.

Zero workrate, zero urgency, zero offence, zero footwork just nothing he looked like a journeyman


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Chambers looked so incredibly shit. Wtf was that? He isn't a huge puncher but threw about 5 punches per rounds and about 5 proper power punches in the whole fight. What was he thinking?
> 
> He looked fat and slow and horrible.
> he has always had a low workrate but he looked completely shot here.
> ...


One of the worst fights I've ever seen. Slow Eddie has always been inactive especially for how small he is


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't watch the British card from last night, then. Your head will explode. Corruption all over the place....





thehook13 said:


> Britains the new Germany these days. This needs to be addressed in a big way


Whilst I don't disagree with the sentiment, Cableaddict is, unsurprisingly, chatting complete shit as per. The British card was fine and I have zero idea what he could even have been referring to. Nothing controversial even happened let alone corrupt :lol: also you would miss out on what is a strong contender for FOTY in Conlan-Nelson, mad fight.

#justCabeladdictthings @Chacal @Bogotazo Esq.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why arent you live bet hedging on betfair? you can find great deals there
> 
> i had the draw on the degale fight at +8500. it was offered as high as +10000. the bute fight i could only get at +3400 in the eigth round to hedge a jack decision but much better than the +2000 offered at the euro books.


I had my daughter here Quincy.A lot of Saturdays I can't stay up if I have her because the fights are on from 2-5am(sometimes later) and she's up at half 7.
I do go in play if I'm able to watch live.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

PityTheFool said:


> Not when the draw robs you of a nice little winner.


Thats why i never bet on winners anymore only rounds, I just wait for a fight I know a KO is going to happen and put under a certain amount of rounds


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight of the night


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I had my daughter here Quincy.A lot of Saturdays I can't stay up if I have her because the fights are on from 2-5am(sometimes later) and she's up at half 7.
> I do go in play if I'm able to watch live.


i forgot about the time difference. i was on pretty much the same plays as you but straight bets. i saw more vaule on the degale decision and got that at +300 pre fight. was also able to get that at midpoint in the 11th round at -250.

perhaps you shold start a betting thread here. they have on one sherdog and it is very productive.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Thats why i never bet on winners anymore only rounds, I just wait for a fight I know a KO is going to happen and put under a certain amount of tounds


im starting to play more decision props in my bets especially if they offer live betting when you can hedge out if you dont like what youre seeing.

in the mexican media, medina said that he was ready to die in the ring against degale and james is not a fighter that i see going all out for the ko if he knows he has the fight won


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Fight of the night


Will check it out, but this was the fight of the night worldwide and arguably the fight of the year I think


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i forgot about the time difference. i was on pretty much the same plays as you but straight bets. i saw more vaule on the degale decision and got that at +300 pre fight. was also able to get that at midpoint in the 11th round at -250.
> 
> perhaps you shold start a betting thread here. they have on one sherdog and it is very productive.


That's a good idea mate.I know I would take a regular interest in a thread like that.
Sorry,but I still go by the old metric and Degale for a straight win was 1/33.The over was the value bet on that fight and Jack on points was 21/20 when I took it.Berto was even better priced but I just remember it all came in about 9.06/1


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> im starting to play more decision props in my bets especially if they offer live betting when you can hedge out if you dont like what youre seeing.
> 
> in the mexican media, medina said that he was ready to die in the ring against degale and james is not a fighter that i see going all out for the ko if he knows he has the fight won


Yeah thats true, betting on the method is so risky though just imagine if Medina got cut or something

Finding a fight that you dont think goes the distance at least it covers you for injuries, cuts, dq's and any fighter to win
Khan/Canelo, Wilder/Povetkin should all end before the 10th


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

quincy k said:


> im starting to play more decision props in my bets especially if they offer live betting when you can hedge out if you dont like what youre seeing.
> 
> in the mexican media, medina said that he was ready to die in the ring against degale and james is not a fighter that i see going all out for the ko if he knows he has the fight won


Thing about decision bets is it ruins the fight, you sit there hoping no one gets hurt lol, ive lost too many decision and KO bets to ever bet a method of victory

Quillin vs Jacobs under 10.5 rounds was like evens, it ended in 1 round lol, I had money on Quillin KO that one hurt me


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That's a good idea mate.I know I would take a regular interest in a thread like that.
> Sorry,but I still go by the old metric and Degale for a straight win was 1/33.The over was the value bet on that fight and Jack on points was 21/20 when I took it.Berto was even better priced but I just remember it all came in about 9.06/1


i believe the berto ko prop was +225. i already had two units on him that i bought at the open and shouldve hedged out some and put it on the ko looking back on it.

get the betting thread started. i know there are like five or six of us here that would keep it going and the thread would be very productive as opposed to some of the riff raff that floats around here.

i do this every weekend. had five plays going since friday


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> 17 punches landed?!


Only takes 1!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Conlan Nelson was great.

What a comeback punch


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Conlan-nelson was insane.

Id suggest it is FOTY so far,and Id be suprised if anything outdoes it.

The twists and turns were off the scale.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't watch the British card from last night, then. Your head will explode. Corruption all over the place....


What are you on about?

3 very good fights and a shit headliner with no corruption in view.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fight of the night


Man that was like two drunk guys fighting. Funny. And man Rodriguez is bad lol There was one flomo who actually thought that he was one of the best light heavyweights. What was his name again?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Conlan-nelson was insane.
> 
> Id suggest it is FOTY so far,and Id be suprised if anything outdoes it.
> 
> The twists and turns were off the scale.


For pure action in terms of punches thrown & landed Lafreniere vs St Juste probably matches it but that didn't have the knockdowns and the dramatic turn arounds and the KO whilst on the brink of defeat etc Conlan-Nelson had it all, gonna be very hard to beat that all year imo


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man that was like two drunk guys fighting. Funny. And man Rodriguez is bad lol There was one flomo who actually thought that he was one of the best light heavyweights. What was his name again?


Damn that highlight of that fight was horrible to watch.

I thought they went at it and gassed but the sloppyness was there already from the beginning.
Fan friendly: Obviously yes, horrible boxing: Yes


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Man that was like two drunk guys fighting. Funny. And man Rodriguez is bad lol There was one flomo who actually thought that he was one of the best light heavyweights. What was his name again?


BoxingGenius


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> BoxingGenius


Oh yeah and he always acted such a smart ass way. Rodriguez was always pretty meh. A slugger with shit boxing skills and even worse defence. Decent athletic ability and punch. I never thought he could lose against Williams who is just not good. I hope they dont make Williams vs Stevenson. That just would be too brutal. Would look like Golovkin-Wade.


----------

